# Frontpage 98 error 5



## lcarduner (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello - I am trying to install Frontpage 98 on windows 8 and keep getting error 5. Is there anyway around this issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try installing it using Win98 compatibility mode, or upgrade to a more recent version of the program. Installing FrontPage 98 on Windows 7 - Microsoft Community


----------

